# Letting Sleeping Dogs Lay



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Ok, this may seem like a really silly or odd question. 

I have posted before about Mas falling into deep sleeps. I have learned from this forum that it is perfectly normal for seniors to sleep so heavily...and really I am trying to come to terms with the fact that my Baby Mas is a senior









At night just before I go to bed, Mas is always sleeping in the living room (where I am). On occasion he will go into his crate and fall asleep there. But usually he is on his mag-bed. The mag-bed goes into my room at night, where he always sleeps at night. When he is on the mag-bed I wake him up so I can take the bed into the bedrrom, and of course he follows me in there and promptly falls asleep. Sometimes he is in his crate so I can just take the mag-bed without distrubing him. I gently wake him and he comes with me then. 

Last night I felt really bad about waking him up. He had a very long day in the yard with me. So, my question is, do you folks wake up your dogs to let them know you are going to bed or leave them. Last night he woke up soon after I went to bed, I could hear him standing in the kitchen for a few minutes before he came into the bedroom. I don't want to distrub his sleep but I also do not want to have him wake up and think I have abandoned him. Anytime I leave the house I make sure he knows I am leaving as he will frantically look for me if he does not actually see me get up. 

Sorry if this is too long


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

When Apache (RIP) was getting old, we always woke him up to go potty and if he feel asleep after that we always woke him up to go to bed. His hearing and vision weren't the best so he liked me being on the steps with him. The last 3 or 4 months he didn't want to do the steps to go upstairs, but he always wanted to say good night.


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

We only wake up Skye because she is deaf and if she wakes up and it is dark and she is alone, she has a full blown panic attack looking for us.

The other dogs just follow us to bed when we go.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I would think he would appreciate the routine even if it means you must wake him. All these years are dogs depend on routines, I'm thinking especially as they age this would become even more important to them. 
I'm thinking too that I know how quickly my dogs can fall back asleep that a brief wait up would mean little to them. Besides I'm sure he'd rather wake up with Mama beside him than alone in another room. 
Please give Mas a hug for all of us.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I think it depends on the dog. Massie would have been horrified if I left her when I went to bed because she had to be near me at all times. When Basu got older he started sleeping downstairs by choice. If Mas wants to be with you then I think you should continue to wake him up and take him to bed.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

The Hooligans and I always go outside before bedtime, so everyone's awake!!!


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your input 









Ya I think I will continue to wake him and let him know I am off to bed. I go outside with him for his before bed pee (don't want to chance a racoon or something outside). Sometimes I end up back in the living room for a bit before heading off to bed. I was just feeling really cruel for waking him. But yes, he does fall asleep quickly and would much rather know where I am, than wake up and not know. Despite his ailing backend, he will always be my velcro boy









Thanks Rosa...I will certainly give an extra hug


----------

